# Multiple recordings



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I've only just now started to collect duplicate recordings of pieces. I now have recordings of Tchaikovsky's last three symphonies by both the Peabody Symphony Orchestra and the Berliner Philharmoniker (the latter conducted by Herbert von Karajan). The Peabody recordings were available as free .mp3 downloads on the orchestra's website, and the Karajan recordings came on CD (which I've ripped to .flac). However, I've been listening to the Peabody versions for so long that I still prefer their interpretations of Tchaikovsky's fourth, fifth, and sixth symphonies. The Karajan recordings seem drawn-out and unbalanced (brass is too loud in the fourth symphony, for example) in comparison.

Just as an experiment, I imported both versions of the second movement of the sixth symphony into Audacity, removed the silence at the beginning, and played them simultaneously. It worked like regular reverb until about 50 seconds in, when the Peabody version's woodwinds came in at the repeat of measure 9 just a fraction of a second before Karajan's woodwinds.

Does it mean anything? Not really. I just felt like posting it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well, as far as Tchaikovsky symphony recordings, I'm very pleased with my set of Yuri Temirkanov with the Royal Philharmonic orchestra, a box set. 

Maybe you should become a member of GMG, they are totally recording obsessed there.


----------

